# Location of CD changer connector in VW Eos



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

hey,
I'm thinking about getting one of those iPod adapters from Enfig for my 2006 VW Eos. Now what I want to know is, where is the CD changer connector located? From what I've read the Eos can have a CD changer in either the glovebox or in the center console. But yeah, I have no clue where the connector itself is located.
I examined my glovebox today and there is a free connector in there, but it doesn't look like a CD changer connector. I could be wrong though. Anyway, here's a picture of the connector:








Slightly different angle:








Anyway, any help would be very appreciated.







Thanks!
EDIT: oh yeah, the stereo in my Eos is the RCD 300 unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not certain where the connections in the glovebox or center console are, but you should have the "double din" style changer connection behind the radio


----------

